# Most Beautiful City on Earth



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Paris, France

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































I took the pics from different threads around SSC.
Sorry, but I didn't know where to put this thread. Almost all the international forums have a "Foreign Stuff" forum, but not here in the North American one.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice pics. Paris is gorgeous.

For me however, I would say Rio de Janeiro is prettier and more dramatic because of its natural surroundings.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Very nice photos! Paris contains a lot of classic low rise architecture. 

Is La Defence actually part of the city of Paris or is it a separate city of it's own ? If not maybe Paris should annex it.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

It's definitely my favorite European city - been there twice!

Wrong forum though.. you should put this in the urban showcase forum


----------



## SRG (Jan 2, 2005)

Paris is nice, but London is so much more beautiful because of all of its parks and different mix of architectural styles (two things Paris really doesn't have like London does).


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

StormShadow said:


> Is La Defence actually part of the city of Paris or is it a separate city of it's own ? If not maybe Paris should annex it.



It's not in the City of Paris Proper, but in the nearby municipalities of Courbevoie, Puteaux and Nanterre.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

SRG said:


> Paris is nice, but London is so much more beautiful because of all of its parks and different mix of architectural styles (two things Paris really doesn't have like London does).


Paris has a lot of parks, for example the Bois de Bolougne, which is 3.3 times larges than the Hyde Park in London, the Jardin de Luxemburg, with an area of 56 acre, the Parc Monceau, with 30 acre, the Champ de Mars, with 43 acre, the Parc André Citroën, with 35 acres, Parc Montsouris with 38 acre, Parc de la Villette, with 62 acre, Parc des Buttes Chaumont, with 61 acre, and you have also the Promenade Plantée, a 4.5 kilometres long elevated park in the 12th arrondissement.

And as for architectural styles, Paris is a pleasure to the eye, I don't think that having a modern bulding built next to a palace is something we should admire, both are good things, but should not be built together. The only reason why London has "architectural diversity", is because most of it was destroyed during World War II, and rebuilt as fast as the could in any architectural style, most of it brutalist.


----------



## Silver Springer (Feb 25, 2006)

It's beautiful alright, but I have to say one of things I don't like about European and South American cities are those huge concrete plazas, impervious surfaces like just look like an environmental nightmare. Also a bit depressing, I need some green!


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Silver Springer said:


> It's beautiful alright, but I have to say one of things I don't like about European and South American cities are those huge concrete plazas, impervious surfaces like just look like an environmental nightmare. Also a bit depressing, I need some green!


I don't think they are bad, They are meeting places for the community in many cities, they give a sense of space in the urban landscape, they serve as scenario for massive events, and they have quite a long history and reason of existence, coming from the middle ages.

Anyway, I prefer to have a large and alive squares instead of too much big parking lots right in the downtown of the cities.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

> Welcome to the Urban Showcase
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This section is to present *self made images* of urban settings, this to distinguish from the general Cityscapes and Skyline Photos in which all urban images can be posted. Enjoy.


:bash:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry, but I put them in the Nirth American forum and some moderator moved them here, It's not my fault.


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

There is no city like Paris. I love it, want to move there when I am in a different place in my life. 


I have so many great memories there, my heart swoons at photos of the place, especially these types of the most beautiful parts of the city!


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

SRG said:


> Paris is nice, but London is so much more beautiful because of all of its parks and different mix of architectural styles (two things Paris really doesn't have like London does).


That is like saying that Boston is more beautiful than Paris. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose, but most people do not consider London to be "beautiful"

Amazing, diverse and totally unique? Yes, beautiful? Perhaps not. I personally love both, but Paris is more laid back in my opinion. I dunno.


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

everybody knows vancouver holds that title! lol jk well in my opion its in the top 5

paris beautiful?? hmmm at night its beautiful, paris is great and unique, and a great city, beautiful dosent come to mind when i think of paris


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

well when i saw the title, i expected to find some photos of my neighborhood however paris is not bad at all too...


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

i love Paris alot.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Paris is the best city built by man but I have seen more beautiful ones. For instance Buenos Aires (no, I am not Argentine) is a more beautiful version of Paris.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

I love modern ...ultra modern buildings ... but for those neo classic building in Paris or any where else in EU they legend , always a joy to look at them with admiration , beautiful Paris !


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> Paris is the best city built by man but I have seen more beautiful ones. For instance Buenos Aires (no, I am not Argentine) is a more beautiful version of Paris.


WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT?????????????????????????????? :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:

I have been at both cities and there is absolutely no comparison........even argentinian forumers think that.


----------



## Velkan (May 20, 2006)

Paris is really beautiful indeed but I wouldn't call it the most beautiful in the world for the simple fact that I don't find megalopoli all that attractive, still great pics though.


----------

